
Don't Worry About Content Farms: The Web Has Always Been Filled With Crap - timr
http://techdirt.com/articles/20100708/01430610119.shtml
======
bsnss-mn-cdr
A lot of people scream loudly and organize an authoritative body to 'validate'
or determine the 'quality' of services, or content, in many industries... They
are normally called an 'agency' or a 'cooperative' where members apply, become
accredited and then get the right to use a trademark, or other protected mark,
in their advertisements. This method only works when there is a restricted
outlet for those services ( such as a newspaper who only puts in stories they
want or a directory of 'accredited' service providers supplied by the org that
does the 'accreditation' ) or when it is such a specialized service that it is
in the ENTIRE groups best interest to protect their skills ( nuclear welding
comes to mind ). The reason this will never work on a large scale on the
internet is because there are over 180 counties where billions of new digital
content items are created every day ( See Google Blog post:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/we-knew-web-was-
big.h...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/we-knew-web-was-big.html) and
this was in 2008... ) and it is not in EVERYONES best interest to have a
singular body ‘validating’ the ‘quality’ of every piece of content. The human
resources alone to accomplish this task are not economically feasible and the
‘quality’ of any one individual’s writing is just like art, in the eye of the
beholder.

------
ziadbc
Does this foreshadow what having true AI would be like? It seems it's better
to be in the business of automating being human than being an actual one.

